# Cars & Guitars at the Abbotsford Trade Ex??



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

Two co-workers were telling me today about a Cars & Guitars show at the Abbotsford Trade Ex this Sunday. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have not heard about it, but cars and guitars is a good combo.


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

According to the event calendar description it's the "BC Classic & Custom Car Show" and there's no mention of guitars.

If there were guitars, and plenty of them, I might have been inclined to go. But cars? Only cars? meh...


----------

